# Blood transfusion infusion codes billing



## kumeena (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

When patient receive blood transfusion (different products Ex: red blood cell & platelets) for two hours (1hr each) how do you bill infusion codes?

Is is  96365 and 96367 (Initial & sequential of a new substance)

or    96365 and 96366? (1hr and 2hr).


Thankyou


----------



## OCD_coder (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't have enough information to get you the specific single CPT code, but go to the code family 36430 - 36460.  They are not time based codes, so it won't matter if you do 1 hr or 10 hrs.  You only bill them once per Date of Service.

Blood is not a drug and should not be used with 96365, 96366 therapeutic infusion codes


----------



## kumeena (May 1, 2014)

Should we use 36430 or any code in that family  with P codes.( P9010 thru P905 Blood products)
in hospital blood doron room (Out pt clinical setting). Physician (Hematologist) ordered and it was administed by RN (IV infusion) and physician document the final discharge notes also.

How about the iron infusion. (J code) Is it same above?

Please clarify

Thank you


----------

